# Post headings in Cafe which are not work safe...



## andyoxon (4 Jun 2008)

Given the threads that some people obviously seem to want to talk about isn't it time for a NWS sub-forum? Some of these post titles aren't work safe let's face it; don't belong in CCafe.


----------



## andyoxon (5 Jun 2008)

<a tumbleweed blows passed and somewhere in the distance the squeak of a rusty sign can be heard>


----------



## Milo (5 Jun 2008)

Agree on that one.


----------



## Smeggers (5 Jun 2008)

andyoxon said:


> Given the threads that some people obviously seem to want to talk about isn't it time for a NWS sub-forum? Some of these post titles aren't work safe let's face it; don't belong in CCafe.



After giving this some careful consideration over the few days and discussing it through with colleagues. My response would be as follows...

"aww diddums"


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Jun 2008)

you mean smoking joe using a cycling forum as a platform to discuss his arse fettish?

i agree, better off without that king of thread, also it shows up in new posts too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2008)

There are an awful lot of threads posted recently in the Cafe that are simply unsuitable for the chat section of an open forum. We can either set up a limited 'Not Work Safe' area (as YACF has, for example), have a word with the poster in question and ask him to think a bit more carefully, or just delete them.


----------



## yenrod (5 Jun 2008)

No just put nsfw on the subject line

Easy !


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> No just put nsfw on the subject line
> 
> Easy !



are you saying put NSFW as well as "Poll: If someone offered you a million quid, would you take it up the arse?" ? or just put NSFW only?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2008)

what's nsfw about 'take it up the arse'?
that'd be positively UNrude for my office.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Jun 2008)

its not that its unsafe for my office either, but in my office you have to look out for the slightest thing that could get everyone taking the piss out of you, and frankly that heading would run for months


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2008)

I've been on my hols for the past few days, but this evening I've removed several threads from Cafe that I'm not personally happy with.

The NSFW moniker can be useful, but any threads that people aren't happy with should be reported so that me and the mods can review them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (9 Jun 2008)

Thank you!


----------

